# Affordable megger testers



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Keep in mind you can burn up GFI's.. dimmer switches.. smoke and CO detectors.. door bell transformer's.. clock thermostats...and anything electronic..

That can make the damage more than the repair..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't cheap out. Get one with multiple voltages, preferable starting at 50volts. That way you can 'check' the circuit to see if there might still be a load connected before you start testing at a higher voltage.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I agree for residential testing having one that does a minimum of 100V is essential. Many start at 250 or even 500 volts and that removes any margin for mistakes.

I can only guess what kind of tool you'd get for less than $50, but there are a number of decent 1kV battery powered meggers available in the $100-150 range. I have one similar to this guy and I like it a lot.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

toolaholic said:


> My work is residential renovations . Having this tool would be Ideal on service upgrades, I feel. What's inexpensive, but still a decent tool? Amazon has one for $45 and change ??? Thanks Tool
> 
> Megohmeter ZC25-3 $44.29 Amazon


I have a nice extech one. Think it was around $200 

http://triosmartcal.com.au/insulation-loop-rcd--multifunction-testers/2159-extech-380363-.html


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

E Bay

lotta old crank models , work just fine....

~CS~


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

*Thanks guys*

Budget just went up $200.00 or so .:thumbsup:

Off to Gym. anybody wanna wressel a 70 Year old crazy Man ?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

toolaholic said:


> Off to Gym. anybody wanna wressel a 70 Year old crazy Man ?


This young lady will wrestle you.. 

Any east coast sailor will know her if they had pulled into Naples.
This is Humpty Dumpty, she sat on the wall just down from the main US Navy base.. 
Now understand that not only did she put her kids thru collage, she also was a really nice person who had a heart of gold. 
She was very generous with the local community there and was well respected and liked.. 
I had once sat down next to her waiting for some shipmates to catch up with me,, there was no business between us.
But she offered to buy me dinner at a local pub.. They treated her like a queen when we walked in and I learned what hospitality in the back ally's really is all about. I enjoyed talking with her that evening.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

I got a used one for about $100. It's a push-button test and goes from a normal ohmmeter to 1000 volts. 

The crank models are hard to hold steady while you crank so you can't really tell if the circuit is fluctuating or if you are shaking the meter. I don't think I would ever go back to a crank meter.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

xlink said:


> I got a used one for about $100. It's a push-button test and goes from a normal ohmmeter to 1000 volts.
> 
> The crank models are hard to hold steady while you crank so you can't really tell if the circuit is fluctuating or if you are shaking the meter. I don't think I would ever go back to a crank meter.


I got a brand new amp probe crank from a garage sale.. $25..


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> I got a brand new amp probe crank from a garage sale.. $25..


Okay, I can't stand on the bottom step of a ladder without holding on to something. Try cranking one of those beggars with one hand.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

B4T said:


> Keep in mind you can burn up GFI's.. dimmer switches.. smoke and CO detectors.. *door bell transformer's*.. clock thermostats...and anything electronic..
> 
> That can make the damage more than the repair..


Door bell transformers?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

B4T said:


> Keep in mind you can burn up GFI's.. dimmer switches.. smoke and CO detectors.. door bell transformer's.. clock thermostats...and anything electronic..
> 
> That can make the damage more than the repair..


We are talkimg about a tester designed to be used by professionals and in the hands of a professional...........


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

xlink said:


> Okay, I can't stand on the bottom step of a ladder without holding on to something. Try cranking one of those beggars with one hand.


Just stand on the very top of the step ladder.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry forum lag


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought a 1000v digital megger from AEMC15 years for about 600 bucks. I think they are a little cheaper now, it's pretty good for field testing LV it has multiple test voltage setting.

I wanted something cheaper to keep in my truck so I didn't have to carry my expensive megger with me all the time.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I second the ebay thing. There are plenty of deals on decent used pieces of test equipment. I have bought a bunch and had good luck.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Toolaholic, you can buy one but it will sit on the shelf and never get used but $45 who cares.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Consider one that is also a decent multimeter as well. Maybe Fluke 1507 or the Megger MIT 410,420, 430 etc. I have a MIT420 that I bought used.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have 2 Flukes 1587 and a 1507.....little pricey but excellent tools. One of my guys has a Hioki.....japanese made thing but it works incredibly well, seems to be very accurate, always comes up with the same readings as my Fluke but what I didn't like is that it doesn't have a timer for length of test and the so-called auto discharge has given me a snap once or twice.:laughing: For a one minute test......you have to manually time it but for the 150 bucks he paid for it...........its all you really need.

http://www.hioki.com/product/ir405620/index.html


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> Consider one that is also a decent multimeter as well. Maybe Fluke 1507 or the Megger MIT 410,420, 430 etc. I have a MIT420 that I bought used.


 I have 3 multimeters already


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Supco M500 a budget favorite for many. Company makes
mostly HVAC tools. Fine for resi go/nogo. $122 here:

Amazon Supco M500


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

*Thank you*



rexowner said:


> Supco M500 a budget favorite for many. Company makes
> mostly HVAC tools. Fine for resi go/nogo. $122 here:
> 
> Amazon Supco M500


 That will be fine for My use, Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a greenlee bought it for $450. Works great. Just don't use it enough.


----------

